# Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Center Of The Future?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The old adage traditionally passed down from NBA coaches to NBA rookies struggling to play their way into the rotation goes something like this: “stay ready and stay focused because opportunity will knock.”
> 
> For 20-year-old LA Clippers rookie DeAndre Jordan, that cliche has turned into prophecy.
> 
> ...


http://www.emptythebench.com/2009/01/27/who-is-deandre-jordan-and-is-he-the-clippers-center-of-the-future/


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*

he has almost no offensive moves to speak of.....all his points come from dunks......

good shotblocker, good rebounder, doesn't do well against centers that play outside the paint.....has a tendency to always go under screens and has difficulty defending the pick and roll....


horrible freethrow shooter......extremely athletic.....great natural size.....tons of upside which is already showing......i would take him over kaman already.....i hate when kaman uses his little "finesse" moves and lays everything in instead of dunking.....jordan is the exact opposite.....dunks everything.......


jordan plays with emotion, which is good.....shows heart and fire.....mistakes bother him......shows he actually cares about the game......good motor.......decent hands......

lots of room to improve, but is already starter material in this league......legit 7 footer......


i think dunleavy found a gem in the 2nd round...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*



bootstrenf said:


> lots of room to improve, but is already starter material in this league......legit 7 footer......
> 
> i think dunleavy found a gem in the 2nd round...


he has all the physical tools, but he's has no clue how to play basketball. he absolutely is not starter material in the league right now. he's a huge project which is why he dropped to the 2nd round.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*



rocketeer said:


> he has all the physical tools, but he's has no clue how to play basketball. he absolutely is not starter material in the league right now. he's a huge project which is why he dropped to the 2nd round.


Exactly. Wasn't he originally projected very high?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*



rocketeer said:


> he has all the physical tools, but he's has no clue how to play basketball. he absolutely is not starter material in the league right now. he's a huge project which is why he dropped to the 2nd round.


he has his shortcomings, but i would take him over many other "starters" in this league right now.....


noah
dalembert
bargnani
foster
anthony
blatche
dampier
gasol(marc)
bonner
collison


jordan can run the floor extremely well, and he gets good position around the rim.....which is why he is able to dunk everything....he hustles for putbacks, and plays active defense.....he rebounds well, and with a team with scorers already present, defending and rebounding is the only thing he needs to do well...scoring is just a bonus.....


if the clippers had the choice to take any player listed above or jordan, i think they would probably go with jordan....and if the players listed are all starters, how could you not call jordan starter material?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*



bootstrenf said:


> he has his shortcomings, but i would take him over many other "starters" in this league right now.....
> 
> noah
> dalembert
> ...


right now, deandre jordan might be better than one of the players you listed and that is joel anthony.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*



rocketeer said:


> right now, deandre jordan might be better than one of the players you listed and that is joel anthony.


that's a matter of opinion....


take jordan's stats as a starter and compare the numbers...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*

It's great to see Jordan get some legit PT. I'm certain he's going to develop into a very good player for us ... an excellent 2nd round pick.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*

In his six games as a starter this season, Jordan's averaging 9.5 ppg, 10.5 rpg, and 2.7 bpg, shooting an insane .765 from the field, and an insanely bad .263 from the line.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*

I hope he hangs around in the league for a long time, if for nothing else, to challenge for the honor of Worst NBA Free Throw Shooter Ever.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*

Ah, the Cris Dudley Lifetime Achievement Award?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*

Right now his offensive game is very raw. He is athletically gifted to put up some nice numbers but if he work hard on his offensive game he can become a much better player. I sure enjoy that almost every single dunk attempt of his is, is one him going for a monster dunk.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*



bootstrenf said:


> he has his shortcomings, but i would take him over many other "starters" in this league right now.....
> 
> 
> noah
> ...


You're comparing a raw big who doesn't PT to established role players. That's like saying Gerald Green is better than Shane Battier. Not only that, a 2nd round pick is less likely to break out than a 1st. It is very likely that Jeff Foster is a better player than DeAndre Jordan can ever be. Same with Erick Dampier.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hes got all the physical attribute to become a good if not great center. the man was compared to dwight ****in howard when he entered the draft. why did he slip all way down to the 2nd round? big mystery to me. people say he has character issues and easily quits on his team. i dont know the guy but just reading his blogs, he seems like a down to earth kind of guy. sort of like arenas. 

did anyone see him trying to throw down the rock on biedren? sick.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DANNY said:


> hes got all the physical attribute to become a good if not great center. the man was compared to dwight ****in howard when he entered the draft. why did he slip all way down to the 2nd round? big mystery to me. people say he has character issues and easily quits on his team. i dont know the guy but just reading his blogs, he seems like a down to earth kind of guy. sort of like arenas.


did you watch him at all in college? the fact that he doesn't know how to play basketball is what dropped him to the 2nd round. he's a huge project.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Character issues + low ball IQ kept him way below the first round. Also, he didn't have any basketball moves.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chan said:


> Character issues + low ball IQ kept him way below the first round. Also, he didn't have any basketball moves.


He didn't have character issues. His problem was that he didn't have skill so he slid to the second round.

It's not like it's a big deal. Dwight Howard and Andrew Bynum had no skill when they came into this league. That's why you pay assistant coaches millions of dollars to teach these guys. DeAndre was as highly rated a five star recruit coming out of high school as either of those guys.

Unfortunately, the age limit rule caught him unlike those guys and he suffered for it. Top 10 five star centers with 7 foot 6 wingspans go as high as Dwight Howard or at the end of the lottery like Robert Swift, but a lottery spot is a lock. I held him in the same category as Nene who was a #7.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

DANNY said:


> hes got all the physical attribute to become a good if not great center. the man was compared to dwight ****in howard when he entered the draft. why did he slip all way down to the 2nd round? big mystery to me. people say he has character issues and easily quits on his team. i dont know the guy but just reading his blogs, *he seems like a down to earth kind of guy. sort of like arenas*.
> 
> did anyone see him trying to throw down the rock on biedren? sick.


:lol:

If Gilbert Arenas is your definition of a "down-to-Earth guy," you must have a couple screws loose.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Who Is DeAndre Jordan & Is He The Clippers' Centure Of The Future?*



Chan said:


> You're comparing a raw big who doesn't PT to established role players. That's like saying Gerald Green is better than Shane Battier. Not only that, a 2nd round pick is less likely to break out than a 1st. It is very likely that Jeff Foster is a better player than DeAndre Jordan can ever be. Same with Erick Dampier.




unlike gerald green, deandre actually put up solid numbers when given the time.....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> :lol:
> 
> If Gilbert Arenas is your definition of a "down-to-Earth guy," you must have a couple screws loose.


yeah sorry i dont know arenas personally like you do


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Chan said:


> Character issues + low ball IQ kept him way below the first round. Also, he didn't have any basketball moves.


sounds like kwame brown. didnt he go #1?

did GMs in the league got smarter all of a sudden?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Deandre is still very raw. Once camby and kaman and randolph are back, will probably not sniff any playing time. However, we can determine that he might be our best 2nd rounder since marko jaric. Got tired of non stop scrubs like paul davis, chalmers, ewing, diaz, jordan, etc.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No, Greg Monroe is our C for the future.


----------

